# finally a well done to pets @ home!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

went there today and see they had 2 german lops for sale (at a disgusting price i might add) and the advert on there pens said we will grow very big and will need a very large hutch, shed or garage to live in.

i was so shocked!!! now just need to educate the rest of the P @ H stores that dont state this!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

The giants in mine are stated as being house rabbits but at £130 a rabbit im not sure how many they sell and they only ever have one


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow!!! someone must have a brain cell in ur store! lol

I feel sorry for the giant english lop bun in my nearest [email protected] hes been there 2 months - no one can afford to buy him!!!! so they get the £30 ones instead


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

At least if they charge extortionate prices no one will impulse buy. The fewer they sell the better IMO.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yea I wish they charged at least 100 for a normal rabbit and actually had it vaccinated, wormed, chipped and neutered before selling them


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My mate got her french lop from a breeder and they charged her £40 which i thought was good. Do agree its better they charge more at p at home ,then as you say people have to think about what it costs for keeping rabbits and yes not such a impluse.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Last time i went to [email protected] i asked what breed the giant was. She said it was a giant house rabbit, which i told her wasnt an actual breed but what they were advertising them as, and then asked what breed it was. She didnt have a clue, so i can only assume they are giants crossed with god knows what. The one i saw looked like an oversized and very obese Old English.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> The one i saw looked like an oversized and very obese Old English.


Could have been a Giant Papillon. They have similar markings to an English, but with several large blobs on the side rather than many small spots.

Frags, I'm a bit surprised they're selling German Lops as a Giant breed... they only get to 6-8lbs, no bigger than a standard Rex.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

probably all the treats they feed them turns them in to giant fatties


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Could have been a Giant Papillon. They have similar markings to an English, but with several large blobs on the side rather than many small spots.


Ive never heard of those. Ill have a google.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

well i was a bit confused as they was as big as my frenchies.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> well i was a bit confused as they was as big as my frenchies.


Surely they're French, then? Wouldn't be the first time PAH made a mistake....
German Lop

part of an interesting webpage with all breeds:
Domestic Rabbit Breeds Not bad, just a few small errors on some.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> part of an interesting webpage with all breeds:
> Domestic Rabbit Breeds Not bad, just a few small errors on some.


Belgian hare :001_wub:

I think you're right about the [email protected] giant being a Giant Papillon. Looks identical. Never heard of them before.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I went in last night to get some litter and the giant 'house rabbit' is still there. Been there a few months now (not sure what happened to the last one) I saw the most beautiful bunny. I almost smuggled it under my coat and ran out to save it. It was so pretty, made my heart melt


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes the ones at my store tend to be there for months  on their own under those stupid bloody spotlights which im always telling them to turn off.  thats when i go in which is very very rare, i hate them as a company but my collie chewed his muzzle up and he cant go out without it so i was desperate being a sun it was the only shop open, only now they dont sell basket muzzles just their own brand of muzzles that clamp the mouth shut  no way is my dog wearing one of those they shoudl be ilegal 

sorry off on a tangent there but just saying really the giants donnt seem big sellers but they must have a huge profit margin in them, i do wonder why they stopped selling birds though, could it be lack of demand? i doubt there wil be lack of demand for rabbits though.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

probably just the risk of being sued for bird flu!!! I cant think the profit margin is great when they sit there for months they must eat loads, only experienced or well read people should go for a giant and I doubt many of those wander in to [email protected] for a rabbit


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Last time we went to our nearest [email protected] there was only one rabbit for sale and a couple in the 'adoption' section so I expect they have since had a fresh delivery 

Its not just them tho, our local garden centre always seems to have a large amount of bunnies and tiny guinea pigs (amongst other animals-the latest fad being ferrets, about 5/6 of them in a 4ft x 4ft run 2ft high)

We were there the other day and there was a tiny little lionhead, not much bigger than a fat hamster, huddled in the corner of a small glass tank, 2 belgian hare bucks in another tank (£30 each) which was about 18 inches by 2 ft and they have been there for the last 6 weeks at least.

The rest of the buns are kept in male or female pens with baby guinea pigs at a nice low level so screaming kids and low inteligence adults can lean over and give them a poke. Prices there range from £20-£30.

Most of the staff that are on hand to 'advise' barely look old enough to be out on their own and are usually too busy flirting with each other!
Grr, sorry rant over!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know exactly what u mean - I told a staff member at the local garden centre 1 of the buns had conjunctivitis they should separate it and they just wiped it off and put it back grr


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

All the pets at home ive been in ever are awful and have no idea what they are doing, they even had a overweight rabbit in an adoption section with a horrendously filthy bottom  I told staff that it was unacceptable, that she needed seeing too immediately and i would be back to check they'd done it or else i was phoning the rspca.

However i also had a run in with the manager at Haskins garden centre a while ago when they were keeping guinea pigs in with rabbits, i wrote to head office and today when i went in there they now have information about neutering all buns and having companions, they state NEVER to keep buns with guinea pigs and about vacc etc.... i was actullay quite impressed  i still dont agree with them selling rabbits but at least they are providing correct information so it is worth standing up for whats important and making an effort to change things.... it works sometimes!


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

crofty said:


> All the pets at home ive been in ever are awful and have no idea what they are doing, they even had a overweight rabbit in an adoption section with a horrendously filthy bottom  I told staff that it was unacceptable, that she needed seeing too immediately and i would be back to check they'd done it or else i was phoning the rspca.
> 
> However i also had a run in with the manager at Haskins garden centre a while ago when they were keeping guinea pigs in with rabbits, i wrote to head office and today when i went in there they now have information about neutering all buns and having companions, they state NEVER to keep buns with guinea pigs and about vacc etc.... i was actullay quite impressed  i still dont agree with them selling rabbits but at least they are providing correct information so it is worth standing up for whats important and making an effort to change things.... iut works sometimes!


Thats a very good idea, Im just going to check their website to see if there is any contact info as an email will get there quicker! (it was Baytree Nurseries btw)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I remember being a teen a oggling over the rabbits at haskins back home, glad they are making some effort!!


----------

